# Netzwerkkabel für VDSL50+



## Tim1974 (26. Januar 2014)

*Netzwerkkabel für VDSL50+*

Hallo,

ich überlege meine Netzwerkkabel auszutauschen, weil sie viel zu lang sind.
Es gibt ja schon sehr günstige Netzwerkkabel für ca. 3-6 Euro 1-3 Meter, aber die sind unverpackt und "nur" CAT5 oder CAT5a oder so. Es gibt aber auch schon CAT6-Kabel, wo liegt da denn der Unterschied?
Sollte man daran nicht sparen? Sind alle Kabel geschirmt oder nur manche, woran erkenne ich das?

Auf was muß ich noch achten? Es soll mit 50 MBit VDSL laufen vielleicht wird irgendwann auch mal 100 MBit draus, muß man da auf etwas bestimmtes achten bei den Kabeln?

Und noch zuletzt die Frage, ich hab noch alte Kabel, von denen eines an einer Stelle eingedrückt ist, vermutlich durch ein Tischbein oder so, es scheint aber noch zu funktionieren, würdest Ihr das vorsichtshalber austauschen oder weiterverwenden?

MfG.
Tim


----------



## The_Trasher (26. Januar 2014)

Was die Unterschiede zwischen den verschiedenen Cat-Arten sind googlest du am besten. Wikipedia hat dann einen recht guten Artikel dazu.

Geschirmt sind sie eigentlich alle.

Wegen dem eingedrückten Kabel würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen, solange die Bandbreite da ist.


----------



## robbe (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Netzwerkkabel für VDSL50+*

Bei 50 bzw.100 Mbit und der geringen Länge tut es auch das billigste vom  billigen. Hier reicht jedes normale Cat5 UTP(ungeschirmt) Kabel aus. Da  geschirmte (STP/FTP) Kabel oder CAT6 Kabel aber kaum teurer sind, kann man auch  gleich zu denen greifen.

Wenn das etwas eingedrückt sind, sollte es eigentlich problemlos noch funktionieren. Hauptsache die Adern sind alle noch Intakt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Netzwerkkabel für VDSL50+*

für deine paar Meter kannste problemlos ein CAT5e Kabel verwenden um 100 MBit durchzuschieben. Wenn du mal 50m und mehr überbrücken willst kann man über ein CAT6 nachdenken (aber selbst dann wäre es noch nicht zwingend nötig).

Ich würde die Entscheidung eher davon abhängig machen wie leicht es ist im Bedarfsfall später das Kabel auszutauschen. Sprich wenn es ohnehin nur 2 Meter Kabel sind die in der Wohnung liegen und in 5 Sekunden getauscht werden können nimm ein günstiges 5e Kabel, wenn du größere Strecken überbrücken musst und das Kabel womöglich noch durch Wände/Rohre usw verlegst würde ich ein CAT6 nehmen dass man nicht wieder alles aufreißen muss wenn irgendwann in ferner Zukunft ein 5e vielleicht nicht mehr reicht.


----------



## K3n$! (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Netzwerkkabel für VDSL50+*

Wie lang soll denn eigentlich das Kabel werden? 

Bei 5-10m ist es eigentlich völlig egal, was du da nimmst. 

Ich habe jetzt für meinen kleinen Homeserver auch ein LAN Kabel kaufen müssen. 
Das sollte 20m lang sein und weil ich es hinter dem Kühlschrank und neben der Stromleitung
verlegt habe, habe ich eins mit Schirmung genommen, allerdings auch nur einfach geschirmt. 
Das hat mich jetzt knapp 8€ gekostet. Eins ohne Schirmung (UTP) kostet bei Amazon knapp
3€ weniger. Das macht für mich den Kohl auch nicht mehr fett 

Bei kurzen Kabeln kaufe ich persönlich nur noch Cat6, einfach weil die quasi das gleiche kosten wie Cat5e.

Edit: Homeserver ist übrigens via 1Gbit/s angeschlossen


----------



## Tim1974 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Netzwerkkabel für VDSL50+*

Hi, danke für die Antworten.

Jetzt noch eine etwas naive Frage von mir zu der Schirmung. Ich hab mal gehört/gelesen, daß man auch Kabelverbindungen abhören kann, ist es in der Hinsicht sicherer ein geschirmtes Kabel zu nehmen?
Es laufen ja durchaus auch wichtige Passwörter über diese Kabel, die dann im Internet ja auch verschlüsselt gesendet werden...


----------



## K3n$! (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Netzwerkkabel für VDSL50+*

Sitzt bei dir unter dem Tisch ein kleiner, dicker Ami und hat ein Richtmikrofon in der Hand? 

Das Abhören beim Kabel wie es die NSA bei den Glasfaserleitungen tut, geht natürlich nur mit direktem Zugriff 
auf die Leitungen. Da brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen, dass jemand dein LAN Kabel abhört 

Beim Schutz gegen Spionage sollte man eher Verschlüsseln, Linux nutzen, auf Cloud-Dienste verzichten, etc.


----------



## Tim1974 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Netzwerkkabel für VDSL50+*

Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, daß Kabel wie eine Art Antenne wirken und man sie dadurch auch mit etwas Aufwand abhören kann. Dabei ging es aber um Kabeltastaturen vs. verschlüsselte Funktastaturen...
Mir ging es nur darum, weil ja letztendlich jedes Passwort über die Kabel geht und wenn ich die Wahl habe zwischen einem geschirmten und einem ungeschirmten Kabel, dann könnte ich ja einfach das geschirmte vorziehen, wenn das in der Hinsicht einen Vorteil bieten würde, darum meine Frage.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Netzwerkkabel für VDSL50+*

Keine Sorge, die EM-Wellen die von einem geschirmten Netzwerkkabel ausgehen sind dermaßen gering dass die NSA schon ein Labor in deinem Wohnzimmer aufstellen müsste um da was abzufangen, egal ob CAT5 oder 6. 

Da gibts sicherlich weitaus billigere Methoden für die an deine PWs zu kommen.^^


----------



## Tim1974 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Netzwerkkabel für VDSL50+*

Ja bestimmt, ich wollte eigentlich nur darauf hinaus, ob es diesbezüglich einen Unterschied in der Sicherheit zwischen geschirmt und ungeschirmt gibt?


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Netzwerkkabel für VDSL50+*

Nein, den gibts nicht. 

Bei "ungeschirmt" gäbe es den unter Umständen aber Cat5-Kabel sind ja alles andere als ungeschirmt. Ungeschirmt im Sinne von Kupferkabel durch die Bude legen könnte man wohl mit großem Aufwand tatsächlich abhören aber weder Cat5 noch 6 lässt auch nur im entferntesten genug EM-Strahlung durch dass da wer was empfangen könnte ohne mit sauteurem Zeugs vor dem Kabel zu knien.


----------



## Tim1974 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Netzwerkkabel für VDSL50+*

Bei meinen Cat5-Kabeln steht UTP drauf, also ungeschirmt. Etwas verwirrend, worauf bezieht sich das dann, wenn die alle geschirmt sein sollen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Netzwerkkabel für VDSL50+*

Es gibt tatsächlich noch ungeschirmte Cat5 Kabel da draußen, ich war aber jetzt grade als ich Google befragt habe selbst überrascht dass diese noch so verbreitet sind (Wiki erläutert das auch ganz gut: Twisted-Pair-Kabel). 
Die UTPs sollte man wenn man etwas beunruhigt zwecks Abhören ist tatsächlich nicht verwenden.


----------



## Tim1974 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Netzwerkkabel für VDSL50+*

Aha, also lag ich doch nicht so verkehrt. 
Aber andererseits stellt sich natürlich die Frage, ob es Sinn macht _deswegen_ die Kabel jetzt auszutauschen, wo ich nicht weiß ob und wie gut mein Tastaturkabel geschirmt ist, ebenso weiß ich das nicht bei dem Kabel zwischen TAE-Dose und DSL-Splitter, was die Telekom mitliefert. Bei der Hausverkabelung, also dem Telefondraht weiß ichs natürlich auch nicht, vermutlich ist da auch nicht alles geschirmt, oder?


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Netzwerkkabel für VDSL50+*

Ich weiß nicht welches Kabel da normalerweise wie geschirmt ist und auch nicht welcher Aufwand nötig wäre um da was mitzuhören - sicher ist aber dass, wenn es die richtigen Leute wirklich wollen, du dich mit einem anderen LAN-Kabel ganz sicher nicht davor schützen wirst.


----------



## Tim1974 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Netzwerkkabel für VDSL50+*

Das will ich auch garnicht bezweifeln und gehe auch nicht davon aus, daß es jemand bei mir will!
Mir ging es einfach nur darum technisch zu verstehen was möglich ist und was eher nicht und wo die Unterschiede bei den Kabeln liegen.
Wenn wir das Thema nun schon angefangen haben, wie dicht müßte man denn an ungeschirmte Kabel ran um sie abzuhören, in wie weit ginge das durch Mauerwerk hindurch?


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Netzwerkkabel für VDSL50+*

Nunja, ich bin weder Abhörexperte noch Elektroingenieur von daher weiß ich das nicht.

Was ich dir sagen kann ist, dass EM-Wellen immer unendlich weit abstrahlen (nur ihre Stärke im Unendlichen auf Null sinkt) - wie weit man deine Kabel abhören kann ist also erstens davon abhängig wie viel sie abstrahlen und zweitens davon wie empfindlich das Messgerät zum Abhören ist (und wie weit es weg steht). Die Größenordnung des ersten Punktes könnte man berechnen wenn man Stromstärken und Frequenzen und Schirmungsdämpfungswerte von Ethernetkabeln nachschlägt, die Empfindlichkeit von Abhörgeräten ist aber nicht so einfach zu finden schätz ich (die inoffiziellen schon mal gar nicht...) und auch was in der Praxis wirklich funktioniert von der Theorie wird dir da nur ein Experte sagen können.


----------



## MaxRink (26. Januar 2014)

Die Proportionalität ist 1/r^2


----------



## Superwip (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Netzwerkkabel für VDSL50+*

Wenn man diese Abhörmethode zumindest Kabelseitig _unmöglich_ machen will sind Lichtwellenleiter das Mittel der Wahl.

Weitere Möglichkeiten:

-S-FTP (eventuell keine 100% einwandfreie Lösung aber sehr viel besser als ein ungeschirmtes Kabel)
-parallel ein weiteres Kabel verlegen über das zufällige Pakete als Störung übertragen werden das Störsignal sollte im Idealfall synchron übertragen werden (kein absoluter Schutz)
-sonstiger aktiver Störsender (schlechtere Alternative und eventuell illegal)
-(relevante) Kommunikation auf dem Kabel verschlüsseln


----------



## MaxRink (27. Januar 2014)

Falsch. Auch die lassen sich abhören, wenn auch nur lokal.


----------



## Jared566 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Netzwerkkabel für VDSL50+*

Ich würde darauf achten, was dein Switch kann .. Mein kleiner TP-Link kann z.B. kein Cat 6 .. daher musste ich Cat5e für Gigabit benutzen, funktioniert aber auch sehr gut 

Mfg


----------



## Tim1974 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Netzwerkkabel für VDSL50+*

Hmm, also ich möchte bei dem Thema nochmal betonen, daß ich keine Angst oder Sorge habe, ein Geheimdienst könnte mich abhören (wollen), über meinen Datenverkehr würden die vermutlich einschlafen vor Langeweile, was dann auch ein guter Schutz gegen Abhörung wäre. 
Mir gings nur darum, daß nicht vielleicht ein Nachbar im Haus oder jemand von der Straße aus, der technikversiert ist, eventuell Passwörter und Zugangsdaten abfangen könnte, also ähnlich wie es bei einem nicht vernünftig gesicherten WLAN möglich ist.
Ich möchte also mindestens die Sicherheit eines richtig gut abgesicherten WLANs für mein reines Kabelnetzwerk erreichen, da ist jetzt die Frage, ob ich auf geschirmte Kabel umsteigen sollte?

Es würde natürlich auch keinen Sinn machen, teure geschirmte Kabel zwischen Router und PCs zu verlegen, wenn das erste Kabel zwischen TAE-Dose und DSL-Splitter ungeschirmt und abhörbar wäre, insofern bin ich momentan am Überlegen, was sich überhaupt lohnen würde...


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Netzwerkkabel für VDSL50+*



Tim36 schrieb:


> Mir gings nur darum, daß nicht vielleicht ein Nachbar im Haus oder jemand von der Straße aus, der technikversiert ist, eventuell Passwörter und Zugangsdaten abfangen könnte


 
Nicht ohne Eqiupment, das um ein Vielfaches teurer ist als das, was man mit deinen Passwörtern gewinnen könnte (wenn du nicht grade Millionär bist). 

Wenn du ein STP-Kabel verwendest was nur wenige € mehr als ein UTP kostet und wichtige Daten verschlüsselst wird dir kein Nachbar was auslesen.


----------



## Superwip (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Netzwerkkabel für VDSL50+*



> Falsch. Auch die lassen sich abhören, wenn auch nur lokal.



Dazu müsste man ja physisch im Haus einbrechen. Und wenn man das kann kann man vieles...

Gegen solche Angriffe muss man sich völlig anders wehren.

Auch bei direktem Zugriff auf ein LWL-Kabel ist es sehr schwer dieses abzuhören, insbesondere Monomoden-Kabel. Mit geeigneten Maßnahmen können Angriffe auch auf seiten der Endgeräte entdeckt werden.



> Hmm, also ich möchte bei dem Thema nochmal betonen, daß ich keine Angst oder Sorge habe, ein Geheimdienst könnte mich abhören (wollen), über meinen Datenverkehr würden die vermutlich einschlafen vor Langeweile, was dann auch ein guter Schutz gegen Abhörung wäre.
> Mir gings nur darum, daß nicht vielleicht ein Nachbar im Haus oder jemand von der Straße aus, der technikversiert ist, eventuell Passwörter und Zugangsdaten abfangen könnte, also ähnlich wie es bei einem nicht vernünftig gesicherten WLAN möglich ist.
> Ich möchte also mindestens die Sicherheit eines richtig gut abgesicherten WLANs für mein reines Kabelnetzwerk erreichen, da ist jetzt die Frage, ob ich auf geschirmte Kabel umsteigen sollte?
> 
> Es würde natürlich auch keinen Sinn machen, teure geschirmte Kabel zwischen Router und PCs zu verlegen, wenn das erste Kabel zwischen TAE-Dose und DSL-Splitter ungeschirmt und abhörbar wäre, insofern bin ich momentan am Überlegen, was sich überhaupt lohnen würde..



Passwörter werden in der Regel auch lokal nicht unverschlüsselt übertragen. Falls doch werden sie wahrscheinlich auch im Internet nicht unverschlüsselt übertragen und dann ist Van-Eck-Phreaking dein kleinstes Problem.

Problematisch ist eher das unverschlüsselte lokale Übertragen sensibler bis hochsensibler Daten, etwa zwischen einem PC und einem NAS.

Das Fernabhören von UTP Kabel könnte theoretisch bereits mit Ausrüstung für einige tausend Euro (Preistendenz stark fallend!) in einigen Metern Entfernung möglich sein wenn man weiß was man tut und nichts besseres zu tun hat.


----------



## Tim1974 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Netzwerkkabel für VDSL50+*

Ich hab mir meine Netzwerkkabel man näher angeschaut. Das lange Kabel zwischen DSL-Splitter und Router ist ein Cat6 und FTP, sollte also kein Problem sein. Die beiden Kabel vom Router zu den beiden PCs kann ich nicht identifizieren, es steht alles mögliche drauf, aber nichts von den mir geläufigen Abkürzungen (UDP, FTP, STP...).
Ich werd mal schauen, ob ich günstig Cat6-Kabel mit Schirmung für die beiden PCs bekomme. Sind eigentlich Cat6 alle geschirmt, oder muß das nochmal gesondert drauf stehen?


----------



## Superwip (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Netzwerkkabel für VDSL50+*

Nur CAT 7 aka CAT F sind immer geschirmt.

Wirklich optimal ist auch nur SF/FTP, S/FTP oder F/FTP.


----------



## Bambusbar (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Netzwerkkabel für VDSL50+*

Wenn PiMF draufsteht, dann ist es zumindest n FTP (Foiled Twisted Pair), und somit auch geschirmt. 
PiMF steht hier für "*P*aar *i*n *M*etal*f*olie"

Vernünftige Kabel kriegst du eigentlich überall, ob jetzt Amazon, Reichelt oder die anderen Consorten.
Hab meine iirc immer bei Reichelt geordert - glaub wegen der Farbe


----------



## Tim1974 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Netzwerkkabel für VDSL50+*

Ich hab jetzt ein weiteres Cat6-FTP-Kabel gekauft, leider gabs nur 5 Meter, 3 hätten auch gereicht. Bei Obi sind die recht günstig, gemessen daran was sie bei den großen Elektronikmärkten zum Ladenpreis kosten.


----------



## Tim1974 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Netzwerkkabel für VDSL50+*

So, das neue Cat6-FTP-Kabel ist verlegt und funktioniert.

Bei der Umbauaktion habe ich mir auch mal das Netzwerkkabel des anderen PC angeschaut, darauf fand ich folgende Bezeichnungen:
*TIA/EIA-568B.2 ETL VERIFIED CAT5e 24 AWG # R7J304*
Es ist von der Firma "Belkin" und lag glaub ich einer Steckdosenleiste mit Überschannungsschutz für den Netzwerkanschluss bei, die ich vor vielen Jahren mal gekauft habe.

Ist dieses Kabel nur geschirmt oder nicht?


----------



## Superwip (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Netzwerkkabel für VDSL50+*

Wahrscheinlich nicht. Sind die Stecker aus Metall oder nur aus Kunststoff? Letzteres deutet stark auf ein nicht geschirmtes Kabel hin, geschirmte Kabel haben meist auch geschirmte (Metall-) Stecker.


----------



## Tim1974 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Netzwerkkabel für VDSL50+*

Auf die Stecker hab ich jetzt nicht so geachtet, sah mir aber eher nach Plastik aus. 
Schon blöd, wenn man so viele Bezeichnungen auf einem Kabel findet, aber keine die wirklich aussagt ob es geschirmt ist, die paar Buchstaben finde ich hätten sie ja dann auch noch drauf drucken können. 

Aber da das Kabel bei einer Steckdosenleiste mit Netzwerküberspannungsschutz dabei war, könnte ich mir schon vorstellen, daß es geschirmt ist. Wie soll so ein Überspannungsschutz denn sonst funktionieren, wenn nicht über eine Erdung?


----------



## Bambusbar (29. Januar 2014)

Wenn du das Kabel nicht mehr brauchst,  dann schneids einfach auf und guck rein


----------



## Tim1974 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Netzwerkkabel für VDSL50+*

Na wenn ich dann feststelle, daß es doch geschirmt war, ist es zu spät! 

Ich glaube, ich lass jetzt erstmal alles so, ein PC mit CAT6-FTP-Kabel, mit dem ich dann wichtigere Sachen im Internet mache und Passwörter ändere usw. und den PC, mit dem ich sowieso fast nur spiele lasse ich an dem nicht definierbaren Kabel.


----------



## xSunshin3x (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Netzwerkkabel für VDSL50+*

Schon allein die Tatsache, dass (mindestens) einer deiner PCs mit dem Internet verbunden ist, macht ein Abhören deiner Patchkabel überflüssig; für einen (potenziellen) Angreifer wäre es hinsichtlich des Kosten/Nutzen-Faktors wesentlich einfacher, sich über das Internet Zugriff zu deinem PC und deinen Daten zu beschaffen und Passwörter zu entwenden, als die Kabel an sich abzuhören. Solltest du nicht gerade in einem großen Haus mit vielen Mietparteien und einem leicht zugänglichen Keller, in dem der Hausanschluss verbaut ist, wohnen, ist die Gefahr für den Angreifer, beim Abhören deiner Leitungen erwischt zu werden, um ein vielfaches höher wie das Abhören/Ausspähen über das Internet.
Und zu guter letzt bezweifle ich noch stark, dass du überhaupt in irgendeiner Weise Passwörter oder andere sensible Daten besitzt, die für einen Diebstahl einen so hohen Aufwand rechtfertigen.

Kurz: Mach dir deswegen nicht in's Hemd.

Solange das Kabel durch physische Defekte oder durch andere Störquellen (z.B. elektromagnetische Strahlung) keine Einbußen hinsichtlich Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit/Paketverlust hat, kannst du es getrost weiterverwenden.


----------



## Superwip (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Netzwerkkabel für VDSL50+*

Das internetseitige Abfangen von Datenpaketen die zwischen zwei Rechnern im Netzwerk übertragen werden kann in gewissen Grenzen durch geeignete Maßnahmen sehr effektiv verhindert werden.

Physikalische Angriffe werden von ITlern oft unterschätzt (oder die Möglichkeit gar vergessen), den Fehler sollte man nicht machen. Man muss jede mögliche Sicherheitslücke in Betracht ziehen, insbesondere natürlich wenn es sich um geheime oder gar streng geheime Informationen handelt.

Ein anderes Thema ist auch Social Engineering, simple Unachtsamkeit und _Verrat_, auch im Zusammenhang mit physikalischen Angriffen. Alle Personen die Zugriff auf geheime Informationen haben müssen vertraulich und verantwortungsvoll sein und müssen sich streng an die Sicherheitsvorschriften halten. Der eingeweihte Personenkreis sollte prinzipiell auf ein notwendiges Minimum beschränkt werden. Nicht eingeweihte sollten auch keinen physikalischen Zugang bekommen.


----------



## Tim1974 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Netzwerkkabel für VDSL50+*

Erstaunlich fand ich, daß ich beim Googeln zum Thema "Abhören von ungeschirmten Netzwerkkabeln" zumindest auf die Schnelle nichts brauchbares gefunden habe. Bei Beschreibungen zu den verschiedenen CATs der Netzwerkkabel habe ich bisher immer nur die Störanfälligkeit und Kabellänge als Grund für eine Schirmung oder höhere CAT gefunden, nirgends ein Wort zum Abhören. 

Vielleicht hab ich in der Hinsicht echt ein Bischen Paranoia, wobei ich das Ganze auch nicht zu ernst nehme, nun hab ich ja das leicht ledierte Kabel gegen ein FTP-geschirmtes getauscht und das andere lasse ich wohl erstmal so, wird ja eh nur drüber gespielt und Bischen gesurft, keine doll sensiblen Daten die da fließen.


----------



## N00bler (31. Januar 2014)

Für VDSL reicht schon ein 100Mbit ethernet Kabel.


----------

